# Cherokee video



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I brought the video camera today but the courses we did were kind of boring. Oh well, that's the breaks.
Before this course we included the dogwalk which he now does with NO PROBLEM! They re-surfaced it and he now looks at it as something new and different, and not to be feared  
[video]http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff275/MegaMuttMom/Agility/?action=view&current=SANY0200.mp4[/video]
[video]http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff275/MegaMuttMom/Agility/?action=view&current=SANY0196.mp4[/video]
[video]http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff275/MegaMuttMom/Agility/?action=view&current=SANY0183.mp4[/video]
and one of him singing....
[video]http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff275/MegaMuttMom/Agility/?action=view&current=SANY0186.mp4[/video]


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

He looks great! He is happy to be working and staying right with you. 

I do have one question - what is your A-Frame contact criteria? He seems to be getting very, very close to missing it, and I think that as he gets more experienced and more excited about agility, he might start leaping off and missing the yellow altogether (which can be a very tough problem to fix!).

What ever happened with that NADAC trial? He looks good to go to compete, for sure


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

The reason I stayed right at the bottom of the a-frame was to pick him up and make sure he hit the contact. He has only missed the contact once or twice (ever) and we don't want it to become a habit so I almost always stay with him to the bottom. My trainer prefers running contacts unless a dog shows a need for 2 on 2 off. With Cherokee's heavy chest, I think 2 on 2 off would be quite hard on his body. My biggest problem with the A-frame is his usual stop at the top to check out the puppy class next door. He is distractable.....

The Nadac trial was pretty funny. He DQ'd because, on a jump that was heading straight towards the next dog waiting, he ran to sniff the dog's butt, then came right back to me and finished. Needless to say, that is not allowed. The second run, he refused the A-frame, which is strange because he loves the a-frame. The a-frame was black rubber and the yellow contact was very worn. Lots of people questioned if the dogs could see it as lots balked. I also skipped the dogwalk on that run because he was not confident in training and the judge was very adamant that he not jump off. So, we went around. He did excellent on everything else on both runs. 

I learned a lot and I still haven't recovered LOL.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

It's true - a 2o2o really is tough on them. I didn't want to do one, but Marge was really having trouble with the other kinds of contact criteria (we tried a modified running contact where she lay down on the grass at the bottom of the A-Frame) so we're doing one now. The one thing that makes me feel better is that we do a VERY limited number of A-Frames. She also has gotten better about shifting her weight to her hind legs rather than slamming her front end in to the ground.

Marge stops at the top of the A-Frame, too, to check out what's going on around her


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Awwww he is too cute!!! I don't think I've really seen any pics of Cherokee before!!! What a pretty face 

I love the distracted tunnel video, hahaha. That's the story of my agility life with Kimma, LOL. 

But it looks like you both make a great team and have a lot of fun! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks! We love his face too 
Cherokee can act like a distracted idiot, then the next run he can be right on target. You never quite know what you're going to get, but it's always fun.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

*sending Cherokee love and cookies*

Looks like you guys are having a blast, MMM


----------

